
Model shows civilization collapse is not at all unlikely - makerofspoons
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-63657-6
======
cl42
So this paper uses observations/models of Easter Island and extrapolates that
model to the entire planet. It also assumes resource usage stays the same, and
that tree-human codependency observed/modelled around Easter Island can be
extrapolated to all of the Earth + humanity's future over the coming 100-200
years.

Climate change is real; the risks associated with climate change is real. This
paper makes a few too many assumptions and extrapolations to be the one I'd
cite in trying to understand those risks and changes...

